# Wild camping Cornwall and Devon



## franco (Dec 14, 2005)

Hi planning to go down to west country next month.Wondered whether anyone could suggest good wild camping spots in the area
Cheers
Franco


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Try logging on to www.worldofwildcamping.com They have lists of where you can stop over for nothing, or a small fee all over the UK and Europe. Be aware though "wildcamping" is frowned upon in most places in the UK.

There are of course the laybys at the side of roads where you an stop overnight, although even some of those have no overnighting signs in them. You takes your chances on being moved on by the police, but I'm sure if you're gone by first thing they won't be too bothered.

You'll need some sites though for your water and waste disposal so becoming a member of a club would help keep costs down there for you.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Sorry gave you duff gen! Should be wildcamping in Britain. It's a Dutch guys' site but there are English translations and links.


----------



## colour10 (Nov 7, 2007)

Im from Devon but now live in London. My motorhome is parked out side my mum n dads house there. I head down with my dog and always head for Exmouth beach. You can park right down the end of the beach for £6 a night parking charge. You wont be alone either as there are always other vans down there.

The last time I was there is was back in November, raining, windy and a choppy sea with me and the mut warm and cosy. It was great.

The only problem is the boy racers. some times they are there and other times nothing at all. But they can burn up and down until 2am which is not good at all. There are speed bumps but I've seem seen all four wheels off the ground from some of them. I'm 37 but they make me feel cross, grumpy and very P***ed off!

Click there link at the bottom for the Exmouth live web cam.

Please go there though as it's stunning.

I hope the boys are busy else where for you visit.

Cheers,

Bud

Click here for a live web cam of Exmouth


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

Annsman said:


> Sorry gave you duff gen! Should be wildcamping in Britain. It's a Dutch guys' site but there are English translations and links.


Got a link for that? I tried wildcampinginbritain.com but got nothing


----------



## franco (Dec 14, 2005)

*wild camping devon and cornwall*

Thanks for that annsman. Have checked it out and now under site name of www.rutgerbooy.nl 
Hope that helps for anyone else
franco


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Loads of places on Dartmoor to spend the night. We were going to wildcamp there tonight but the weather was blurry awful so we chickened out and booked into a cosy site near Lydford. 
We have heard about Dawlish Warren too. We intend to visit there later in the week. You are charged £1.10 for all day parking in the low season and its free overnight 1800-0900. Max length of stay 48 hours.


----------

